# Do you have any problems with your back



## Gael (Mar 25, 2014)

Do you have any sort of back problems at all?


----------



## Casper (Mar 25, 2014)

_*I often have lower back or hip pain but it could be worse......I just do a couple of stretches and it helps ease it most times.:wiggle:*_


----------



## Phantom (Mar 25, 2014)

Taking pain killers at night plus a heat pack

Have had back problems all my life.....especially bending unsupported


----------



## Gael (Mar 25, 2014)

Casper said:


> _*I often have lower back or hip pain but it could be worse......I just do a couple of stretches and it helps ease it most times.:wiggle:*_



You're blessed Casper and long may it continue for you. You have a positive attiude which no doubt helps also.


----------



## Gael (Mar 25, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Taking pain killers at night plus a heat pack
> 
> Have had back problems all my life.....especially bending unsupported



Sorry to hear that, Phantom. All too common I'm afraid.

I never had significant problems until I had a severe car accident. But still it's manageable and I don't need pain meds. Just have to sit properly and I do exercises that help also.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 25, 2014)

_*I have a really bad back from an injury when i worked at Safeway, and now i have put on weight it is making it worse, had it since 1980. A brilliant Chiropractor who doesn't do the force technique the one he does is SOT Activator, i was near being in a wheelchair and his magic brain and hands saved me from that.*_


----------



## Gael (Mar 25, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _*I have a really bad back from an injury when i worked at Safeway, and now i have put on weight it is making it worse, had it since 1980. A brilliant Chiropractor who doesn't do the force technique the one he does is SOT Activator, i was near being in a wheelchair and his magic brain and hands saved me from that.*_



Thank God you found something that turned the tide for you, Jilly.Hope you continue to do well with it.  And yes, weight will put a strain on joints and tissues.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 25, 2014)

Had a ruptured disc many years ago.  A neurosurgeon did a laminectomy and I've been pain free ever since.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 25, 2014)

Paddling into, over, around and under waves over the years takes its toll.  I'm careful about how I lift things, using my legs. But very rarely can move in just the wrong way and end up suffering for a few days.


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 25, 2014)

I was rear-ended back in October and I have low-back pain but my chiro is working on it.  I try not to take the Meloxicam that I was prescribed and just deal with it.


----------



## Gael (Mar 25, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Had a ruptured disc many years ago.  A neurosurgeon did a laminectomy and I've been pain free ever since.



Ruptured disk, one of the big daddies in back problems. Great that you got it solved.


----------



## Gael (Mar 25, 2014)

Mirabilis said:


> I was rear-ended back in October and I have low-back pain but my chiro is working on it.  I try not to take the Meloxicam that I was prescribed and just deal with it.


I do hope that our chiro can get results for you. It certainly is possible.


----------



## Gael (Mar 25, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Paddling into, over, around and under waves over the years takes its toll.  I'm careful about how I lift things, using my legs. But very rarely can move in just the wrong way and end up suffering for a few days.



I swear, most everyone I know has some sort of back issue. 
Good idea that you are careful and watch to not strain your back


----------



## d0ug (Mar 25, 2014)

If you have lower back pain check to see if you have lost height and if you have there is a possibility of degenerative disc problem. If so maybe if your digestion system is good and you can absorb buy some gelatin [Knox] which is cartilage this is what the disc are made of and start rebuilding them. I used to have lower back problems and now good as gold


----------



## Gael (Mar 26, 2014)

d0ug said:


> If you have lower back pain check to see if you have lost height and if you have there is a possibility of degenerative disc problem. If so maybe if your digestion system is good and you can absorb buy some gelatin [Knox] which is cartilage this is what the disc are made of and start rebuilding them. I used to have lower back problems and now good as gold



That's a really good tip for those with that condition!!:goodone:


----------



## oldman (Jul 30, 2014)

I had three back surgeries in thirty three days in 2010. Still have issues, but I get facet blocks, which are shots of cortisone in the spine, maybe every 6 months and then I am good to go for another 6 months. I just can't do the things I used to do. When I retired from my job as a pilot, I had such severe pain that I could not sleep. I just took several naps everyday. Finally, when I retired, I had the surgery, which helped, but not totally. This is what happens when you sit in one position everyday, day in and day out. The chairs pilots sit in were not always ergonomically correct, which caused the issue in the first place. I also have a bent coccyx, (tailbone), which to be fixed needs to be removed and I will not allow that. That happened when I was young and played ice hockey and was run over by a huge player.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 30, 2014)

Osteo arthritis. Had it about two years before I retired and hasn't gotten any better over the years. Some days are worst than others but I have accepted it for what's it worth and try not to let it rule my life. Rainy weather seems to be the hardest times.


----------



## atwhatcost (Sep 13, 2014)

My back is so bad, the physical therapist winced when he read the MRI report. lol

I'm going to try and talk my primary into letting me see a chiropractor. She has her heart set on me going into surgery for it, but my pain management doctor told me what they do in surgery. As many vertebrates I have that are bad, that would take all day with no guarantees of improvement. Most the stuff I've read about bad backs is bad lower backs. My lower is only bad now, because my mid back has been bad for 15 years. The ones that deal with mid backs say chiropractor before surgery.

Either I talk primary into getting over the surgery idea and going with chiropractor, or I settle for back getting worse and worse.


----------



## oldman (Sep 13, 2014)

Have you tried an epidural? Sometimes that works and you don't need a surgeon or a chiropractor.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 13, 2014)

Epidurals help only until the procaine  (novacaine) wears off (just a couple of hours) then the pain returns.

My neurosurgeon wanted me to do THREE, two weeks apart. I did ONE and asked the doc to do the surgery. He told his nurse to set it up and I was in the OR the next morning. Three days later I was home and have been pain free ever since. This all
took place about 25 years ago. BTW.


----------



## oldman (Sep 13, 2014)

That's what I did, but I did two. The second one never touched the pain, so I opted for surgery and was only in the hospital over-night, but only got about 75% relief because I also have a bent coccyx, for which the only cure is removing it. No way. I get facet injections as needed and live with the rest.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 13, 2014)

Yes, to being one that has had issues with back pain.  I've had the pain for more than 15 years couple of car accidents and work related issues later when I was working in healthcare from lifting and breaking the falls of patients.  

I've had those epidurals, various other procedures performed, including facet joint injections, all to no avail.  Some days are better than others, but, it doesn't take much to throw things completely out of whack.  I'm sure it would help to talk some weight off, but, big or not, the damage is done and it hurts. Even wearing they wrong type of shoes is enough to put one out of commision for a day or much more.  Sigh.


----------

